# Overclocking the 6400x2



## Draiken (Oct 22, 2008)

I bought a new cpu that im trying to overclock. I think something is going on that i cant figure out. im trying to lower the multiplier to 12x and raise the FSB. the problem is when i get to 216 at 12x i cant get it stable as when i restart the computer it stops at the motherboard screen and fails to boot. i tryed increasing the voltage from 1.4 to 1.425 and even at 1.5 but i cant seem to solve the problem. im trying to raise my fsb to 333. if anyone can help help me i would very very grateful.

Im currently running an M2N SLI Deluxe Mobo, 6400x2, 667 Mem, 8800GT.

My multiplier goes up to 16 with a fsb of 200 but i thought i would get better performance out of multiplier of 12 with a fsb of 333.


----------



## Draiken (Oct 22, 2008)

I think my overclock was being limited by my memory, only 667 so 333 and cpuz says its running at 328. if i bump up the fsb anymore or turn down my multiplier it wont boot properly. Is this a correct theory?

Im a super newb to overclocking and im trying to learn. Its hard trying to teach yourself. , LOL:sigh:


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

I am running the same setup. Check "my system" link to the left. Unfortunatly, with the 6400 cpu most overclocks over 3.4ghz are unsuccessful. It just can't overclock that much. The most that i got mine to overclock at was 3.42ghz stable. And even that is a feat in itself. Hitting 3.5 ghz is extremely difficult. I've done the research and tried.


----------

